# Bacon with Pops Brine



## raptor700 (Jan 29, 2014)

I turned a 10 lb pork belly into bacon using Pops Brine 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110799/pops6927s-wet-curing-brine

Cured it for 10 days, then removed from the brine.

Trimmed the Rind off,

Patted dry and coated with black pepper,

let sit in the fridge overnite before smoking













100_3694.JPG



__ raptor700
__ Jan 29, 2014






Smoked with Hickory pellets in the http://www.amazenproducts.com/ (Thanks Todd)

for 72 hours













100_3695.JPG



__ raptor700
__ Jan 29, 2014






sliced and ready to go













100_3707.JPG



__ raptor700
__ Jan 29, 2014


















100_3705.JPG



__ raptor700
__ Jan 29, 2014






It turned out Great (as usual) 

Thanks for checking out my Bacon


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 29, 2014)

Great looking bacon. What type of vacuum sealer do you have?


----------



## raptor700 (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks c farmer,

I have a Food Saver Vacuum sealer but this time i had my friend at

the local butcher shop slice and package it for me.

If it was gonna be in the freezer for more than 2 months i would Vac Seal it.

But it's only 10 pounds, and it's not gonna last very long


----------



## foamheart (Jan 29, 2014)

Nice color on your bacon. I also like the idea you sprinkled the pepper on instead of trying to put too much on and get it to stick.

Really well done. Congrats!


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Jan 29, 2014)

This is my next project.  Great looking bacon.


----------



## gyeakle (Jan 29, 2014)

Raptor that's some good looking bacon . From Indiana


----------



## cabin (Jan 30, 2014)

Raptor, that bacon looks great I have 15 lbs coming out of pops brine tomorrow. Could you help me with a couple of questions, I have tried bacon a few times and something isn't right.

1. Did you smoke for 72 hours straight or spread it out over a few days.?

2. Do you let it rest for a few days after removing from smoker before sealing it?

I have tried smoking for 12 hours and 20 hours and used apple and cherry dust I have tried dry curing and brining but always end up with more of a ham taste not really a bacon taste. This time I will be using pitmaster pellets from Todd and will smoke longer and let rest ( equalize ) longer.  Any sugestions would be appreciated.Thanks.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 30, 2014)

Great looking bacon! Fancy wrapping too!


----------



## raptor700 (Jan 30, 2014)

CABIN said:


> Raptor, that bacon looks great I have 15 lbs coming out of pops brine tomorrow. Could you help me with a couple of questions, I have tried bacon a few times and something isn't right.
> 
> 1. Did you smoke for 72 hours straight or spread it out over a few days.?
> 
> ...


Thanks Cabin,

Yes i smoked for 72 hours straight.

I let it rest in the fridge for 24 hours before slicing.

If your getting a ham flavor, you may be using to much salt.

I always use Pops brine and it comes out great everytime.

Looking forward to your results


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice Job, Rap!!!

Good to see you haven't missed a step!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## raptor700 (Jan 30, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Nice Job, Rap!!!
> 
> Good to see you haven't missed a step!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Bear,

I see you haven't either


----------



## dave17a (Jan 30, 2014)

raptor700 said:


> I turned a 10 lb pork belly into bacon using Pops Brine
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110799/pops6927s-wet-curing-brine
> 
> ...


Crapola, and I thought 24 hrs. is good and it is good, was perfect on ambient, carefully watching temps in box, never over 70*. Seems lot of folks on here donot go that far on smoke. Good job


----------



## dave17a (Jan 30, 2014)

Should've asked in last post, what was the temp in smoker during this, since you are looking at the equater?


----------



## raptor700 (Jan 30, 2014)

dave17a said:


> Should've asked in last post, what was the temp in smoker during this, since you are looking at the equater?


Thanks to an arctic blast of air lately

The ambient temp in the smokehouse ranged from 25ºF - 47ºF


----------



## bamafan (Feb 1, 2014)

Nice looking bacon Ken. Just sliced my second batch. Going to try Pops brine on the next batch with the correct salt. First try I only had kosher salt and didn't put enough in it. Nice to hear from you again.


----------

